
Having AI systems try to outwit one another could help judge their intentions - jonbaer
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611069/how-can-we-be-sure-ai-will-behave-perhaps-by-watching-it-argue-with-itself/
======
yespleasethrow
Please, make it stop, link to the actual blog post from OpenAI or the paper
instead of some uninformed tech blog writer's horribly half-understanding
summary.

"could help judge their intentions". Come on now. Today's "AI systems" don't
"intend".

~~~
rainieri
Exactly. One AI programmed with bad intentions will have bad intentions. One
with good will do good as programmed. Which one outwits the other will simply
result in a part of the code that has a programmed advantage over the other.

